# What is Han Moo Do?



## Manny (Feb 18, 2010)

I just see a web page about Han Moo Do but don't know what is it, suposely is a martial art created by Dr.Kim but don't know if it's some kind of TKD or Hap Ki Do or a Kuk Sool Won or a mix of these.

Manny


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here Manny hopes this helps..

*Han Moo Do* (also *Hanmoodo*) is a Korean-style martial art founded in Finland.[1] It is mainly practiced in the Nordic countries. Hanmoodo contains almost all sectors of traditional martial arts and its exponents may participate in full-contact competition.


----------



## dortiz (Feb 18, 2010)

Terry, I think Manny is talking about Han Mu Do by Dr.He-Young Kimm. Dr. Kimm was one of the first folks here in the states and a huge player in the Hapkido community. With Dojunims support he wrote the Hapkido Bible which is the leading reference piece out there. He has mentored Master West who is now a 9th Dan and has the U.S.K.M.A.F and is the V.P. of US DaeHan KiDoHwe. Dr. Kimm is the president. This by the way is the real connection to the Korean branch. The Kuk Sool folks as many know started their own here in California. Dr. Kimm also wrote a great reference pice on that art so there is a connection there as well going way back. He is an honary 9th Dan in TKD for all of his contributions there as well. I cant even begin to do the man justice. 
A year ago I watched as he suited up for his lecture and chose the biggest guy in the room to demonstrate on. A true Master in every sense.
Han Mu Do is his combination of the arts he knew and techniques and putting them in to one complete syllabus. Its fantastic and every student I have met has been an amzing person so cleary I think very highly of the man, the art and his students. 
Check out his site and seriously his Hapkido Books are priceless.

Dave O.


----------



## J Ellis (Feb 18, 2010)

One of the most impressive aspects of Han Mu Do is the organization of its curriculum. It is very well thought out. The techniques contained within the art can be found in many other systems and are very effective, but the structure of the system makes it a very worthwhile art to explore.

Joel


----------



## granfire (Feb 19, 2010)

It's fun

It's involved, and if you really get to study it you will have a huge tool box at your disposal.

It hurts to practice - even without throws.

Friends of mine got to participate at a seminar Dr Kim was giving on the behalf of the ITA, all of them were in awe of the man. 

It's (and I am talking about just the tip of the iceberg!!!) a combination of joint locks and pressure points that all can result in a takedown/throw.

As I recall reading the history it's a mix of Hapkido and Kuk Sool Won - but don't quote me on the latter.

If you get a chance to try it, go for it. And if you have the opportunity arise to meet Dr Kimm, DO IT, he was describe to me as one of the nicest people you ever want to meet - just stay on his good side,because he can throw you without breaking a sweat!


----------



## Ozowen (Feb 19, 2010)

He Young Kimm is the very reason I ended up into Korean arts as a preference. In around 1974 I read an article in a martial arts magazine. It was entitled "The man who ate the red sun." and in it Master Kimm talked about his journey to that point. 
He had trained in Yudo, Tang Soo Do, Hapkido and Kumdo at that point. Later he worked in Kuk Sool Won and Hwarangdo. His service to many of these systems, his strategic organisation of a curriculum and his dedication to the Korean systems without much of the unnecessary denouncing or denying of the Japanese and Chinese influences are traits I admire in this true master. 
I doubt I will get a chance to see him live, given my distance from everywhere, but if I get the chance I would do so at a jump. I would also cheerfully enrol in Hanmudo as he has done nothing but enhance the Korean martial arts world.


----------



## Manny (Feb 19, 2010)

o.k then it's not a Martial Art but a system, I mean  Han Moo Do is an hybrid sistem wich uses techs of TKD,HKD and KSW. I was very confused but now I reallice it's an hybrid system. It has to be a nice system to learn.

Sadly the only korean martial art I have in my city is only TKD, even HKD is something exotic jejejejeje.

Manny


----------



## granfire (Feb 19, 2010)

Manny said:


> o.k then it's not a Martial Art but a system, I mean  Han Moo Do is an hybrid sistem wich uses techs of TKD,HKD and KSW. I was very confused but now I reallice it's an hybrid system. It has to be a nice system to learn.
> 
> Sadly the only korean martial art I have in my city is only TKD, even HKD is something exotic jejejejeje.
> 
> Manny



I don't know where a system/mix ends and a Martial Art begins.

Regardles of semantics, it's good!


----------



## DMcHenry (Feb 19, 2010)

He's also 9th Dan in Yudo too.  He's known as the authority on KMA history.  Very nice, very good.

He should be at JR West's seminar in Jackson MS first weekend of March, and in June he'll be doing a Yudo seminar there as well (I attended his Yudo seminar last year).


----------



## HanmudoJohn (Jan 31, 2016)

I recieved my 1st Dan from Dr Kimm in 1997. I now train under GM Serio. It is my base style and what I absolutely love. It's nice to see the positive comments here. I have heard the negative as well but usually from those who do not have the knowledge of KMA. It is a very very meticulously designed system. I started in it's infancy and 20+ years later it has flourished. Dr Kimm is a firm believer in keeping an open mind to MA and learning other arts as well. He treats it like school in a way, saying that "students should have one major and 2 minors".  If anyone has questions or is interested in Hammudo, I will do my best to answer

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

